# Hedgie Mantou!



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

mantou = chinese steamed buns

I saw a video of someone making some so I decided to make some hedgie mantou too =)

Mantou is generally pretty plain so I added extra sugar to make them a little bit sweet.

They turned out pretty tasty =)

Prior to cooking:

























Cooked:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are adorable and look good too. Too good to eat. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww just adorable! Such talent!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They are so cute.  

If I remember I will post pictures of my hedgehog cookies later.


----------

